# New yellow belt student....



## Jesse (Jul 25, 2006)

Well last night at the end of our training, I was rewarded with yellow belt. I was surprised and alittle grateful that they did not give me any warning about the testing. They had said that they had been watching me for a couple of weeks and had noticed how well my technique was.

Its such an awsome feeling walking up infront of the class and being rewarded by the sensai and senpai. Not so much with our dojo where its tradition to attack both of them and then them tossing you like a rag doll, but aww well... One day I'll be doing that to the my students. (Positive thinking!!)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion!  That first promotion is a great feeling.

JeffJ


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 25, 2006)

Way to go!  Those are the best promotions.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations and keep up the good work!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jesse (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, ya it is an awsome feeling. I know its just the beginnning, but now I feel like I know something. 



Finally some color...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations - it's always nice to have your effort recognized by people whose opinion is important to you!  Enjoy your promotion, and keep up the positive attitude - that's the key to reaching your goals.


----------



## bignick (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats...as an old yellow belt student myself, I feel you.  Glad things are going good.  I'll race you to the next rank...but you might win, considering I've been an actively training yellow belt since May '03...


----------



## Jesse (Jul 25, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Congrats...as an old yellow belt student myself, I feel you. Glad things are going good. I'll race you to the next rank...but you might win, considering I've been an actively training yellow belt since May '03...


 
LOL, your on!!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

Cograts.  I am happy for you.  Passing the first one is great.  For some reason though all my belt tests I have ever taken always make me feel like a kid with halloween candy after I found out that I passed.

Again, a well deserved congratulations are in order for you.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats on your promomtion , the first one is always a great feeling , you feel like you could take on the world lol  , and keep up the posotive attitude!


----------



## RheaHS (Jul 26, 2006)

Congratulations, I'm up for my yellow belt in 5 weeks, and boy will I know I'm doing that test, it can be a nasty one in our style. 
Anyway, have a great time training, and enjoy having that colour in your life!


----------



## Jesse (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohh I can't wait next week is when I get to show off the new color. 

I know its only one belt up, but its one belt closer to the black. I love it...


----------

